# 35mm camera



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

In this day of digital cameras is there any market for 35mm cameras ? I have one that I no longer use. It ia a Minolta XG-M


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I gave away my old Canon AE-1 not long ago with a 55mm 1.2 lens which was a decnt lens back then. Looked on ebay and wasn't worth the trouble to sell. Yours may be different though.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess that it will just hit the garage sale along with the other stuff. Get what I can for it and call it good


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

There may be some kids in a high school photography class that could use it, mine is out on loan for that right now. I am only keeping it in case one of my kids take a photography class in HS.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Take a peek at what your lenses are selling for before you garage sale the kit. Some bodies are still worth some money, but not all of them. The lenses are where the value is hiding. Good glass is hard to come by.

On the other hand, I have really enjoyed moving back to film after a foray into pure digital. My favorite camera is a Canon Elan 7 that I bought new in the box for $40. If you haven't done it in a while, shoot a roll of good film and be amazed. I still shoot digital 90% of the time, but the film makes for very rewarding photo treat when I make time for it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

DCW said:


> I guess that it will just hit the garage sale along with the other stuff. Get what I can for it and call it good


 Mainland and Alvin Community College might appreciate the donation to the Photography group, and you can write it off at tax time.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

histprof said:


> Take a peek at what your lenses are selling for before you garage sale the kit. Some bodies are still worth some money, but not all of them. The lenses are where the value is hiding. Good glass is hard to come by.
> 
> On the other hand, I have really enjoyed moving back to film after a foray into pure digital. My favorite camera is a Canon Elan 7 that I bought new in the box for $40. If you haven't done it in a while, shoot a roll of good film and be amazed. I still shoot digital 90% of the time, but the film makes for very rewarding photo treat when I make time for it.


After looking on ebay it looks like the lens are worth some money. so I will have to go through them and see what I have. Not going to ebay them but will post on 2 cool and try to sell them.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Best of luck! There may be enough in the glass to make some other accessory from the wish list possible.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

OK here goes! Look in classified for the camera. I have looked up on ebay the prices on the lenses. Going to sell it all as one lot. Not going to split it up.


----------



## BooneDogDad (May 27, 2012)

DCW said:


> In this day of digital cameras is there any market for 35mm cameras ? I have one that I no longer use. It ia a Minolta XG-M


How much do you want for it? My daughter is taking a photography course, and has to have a 35mm camera, so she can develop her own film. Since it's only for a course, and will not be used in the future, we are looking for something inexpensive. Thanks. -Cliff


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

I've also got a few left over from my film days if anyone is interested..Nikon FM's and Bronica ETRSi's..all with lenses/prisms/backs/grips


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't even give those film cameras away these days!

They ain't worth much unless you had a Hasselblad or other exotic make.
They still work fine for holding your camera bag to the closet floor.


----------

